# Losing Clutch Hydraulic Fluid - Can't Find Leak



## Aberk (May 15, 2008)

I own a 1999 Altima. I recently replaced the clutch assembly as well as the clutch master and slave cylinders. Since then, I have been consistently losing clutch hydraulic fluid. On average, the fluid level in the reservoir goes from the maximum mark to the minimum in about two days.
I have checked everywhere I can think of for signs of a leak, but I can’t find one anywhere. I have checked the master cylinder both inside the engine compartment and inside the car where it attaches to the pedals. The boot is dry as is the slave cylinder. The lines are all dry, both the hard lines and the flex line. There is also some kind of a block (a damper?) with a bleeder valve in the system located near and below the battery. I have checked and bled this as well.
I’ve added a special leak detecting dye to the fluid that reveals leaks under an ultraviolet light, drove the car for a week and went over the whole system as per the instructions. This hasn’t revealed anything either. The fluid has got going SOMEWHERE. Can anyone help? Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Have someone press and hold the clutch pedal; now check for a leak.


----------

